# JPG Magazine Archive



## Philip Kurz (4. Januar 2009)

Da der Beitrag im eher technisch geprägten Fotografie-Forum evtl. unter geht und ansonsten bestimmt auch andere Benutzergruppen kreative Frischluft schnuppern wollen, poste ich den Beitrag einfach mal in der Creative Lounge. 

Das bekannte JPG Magazine macht den Laden dicht und bietet alle bisherigen Ausgaben, Outtakes und Wettbewerbe zum freien Download an.

http://www.jpgmag.com/downloads/archives.html

Also schnell, so lange die Server noch warm sind.


----------



## smileyml (4. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich habe es leider auch eben lesen müssen. Hier noch ein kleiner Blog-Eintrag zum Thema.

Grüße Marco


----------

